# handgunforum.net wallpaper



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Just playing around tonight, hope you all enjoy...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats pretty kewl.

Can U do it without the brown/green border? It would look a bit cooler on the desktop


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

at your service, SHIP.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

kewl


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Hey...*

Thats pretty cool L8, I think they both look great... nice work... :smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey! That rocks! Thanks!


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent!!! How about getting that screen printed on a shirt?? I would buy one. nyone Else??


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> Excellent!!! How about getting that screen printed on a shirt?? I would buy one. nyone Else??


Oh, heck yes! If anyone is interested, I have a CafePress account and could have the shirts made through that. I could get prices for shirts and what cafepress keeps.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I think this would simplify it enough for a black t-shirt..I think this one is kinda cool myself.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice job there L8. Looks real good.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Oh, heck yes! If anyone is interested, I have a CafePress account and could have the shirts made through that. I could get prices for shirts and what cafepress keeps.


Actually, I've already got something in the works... ;-)

A buddy of mine owns a t-shirt printing company and we've been working on the design. They should be available soon.  I'll keep everyone informed of the progress. I'll post more info later, I'll need to get a general census from everyone one on interest and sizes.

He also does basball cap printing as well.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I take one maybe more...*



js said:


> Actually, I've already got something in the works... ;-)
> 
> A buddy of mine owns a t-shirt printing company and we've been working on the design. They should be available soon.  I'll keep everyone informed of the progress. I'll post more info later, I'll need to get a general census from everyone one on interest and sizes.
> 
> He also does basball cap printing as well.


~ put me down for an XL or XXL in Black or Navy. Are they gonna have pockets on the front...?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - we are only doing pink shirts and hats, and the hats will have cute polka-dot ribbons on the side  :smt043 :smt044 :smt044 :smt046


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry - we are only doing pink shirts and hats, and the hats will have cute polka-dot ribbons on the side  :smt043 :smt044 :smt044 :smt046


~ OK, then put me down for 2 ... :smt003


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ OK, then put me down for 2 ... :smt003


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry - we are only doing pink shirts and hats, and the hats will have cute polka-dot ribbons on the side  :smt043 :smt044 :smt044 :smt046


Why are "we" stuck with *your* favorite colors and ribbons? :butthead:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Why are "we" stuck with *your* favorite colors and ribbons? :butthead:


Its not for me. I don't like them. But, we checked with your friends and relatives, and we went with what they told us you would like  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry - *we are only doing pink shirts and hats, and the hats will have cute polka-dot ribbons on the side*  :smt043 :smt044





Shipwreck said:


> Its not for me. I don't like them. But, we checked with your friends and relatives, and we went with what they told us you would like  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


ROTFLMFAO

Sorry it seems it was your idea after all, pink and polka dot boy. :smt082 :smt044 :smt082 :smt044 :smt082 :smt044 :smt082 :smt044 :smt082 :smt044


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

You can put me down for a black XXL, depending on the price of the shirts.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

3XL for ME!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Assuming that they look nice you can put me down for a Medium! :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Large for me...

One suggestion but cost is a consideration. Big picture on the back of the tee shirt and a smaller version on a front pocket or where a front pocket might be..

W


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Waffen said:


> Large for me...
> 
> One suggestion but cost is a consideration. Big picture on the back of the tee shirt and a smaller version on a front pocket or where a front pocket might be..
> 
> W


Yeah that would be great. Even if it was the pic that L8models made. I would prefer it without pocket though. Lets face it...the 90's are over. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Yeah that would be great. Even if it was the pic that L8models made. I would prefer it without pocket though. Lets face it...the 90's are over. :mrgreen:


~ Hey Gunut, I have to ask....... what do the 90's have to do with pockets ... ? :smt003 I like pockets for sunglasses or whatever ... but what ever the majority wants ... I'm not picky :smt102


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ Hey Gunut, I have to ask....... what do the 90's have to do with pockets ... ? :smt003 I like pockets for sunglasses or whatever ... but what ever the majority wants ... I'm not picky :smt102


Haha, I have not worn a shit with pockets since the 90's. lol

I think it should just be an option


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Haha, I have not worn a shit with pockets since the 90's. lol


Hey, I don't know about U, but even BEFORE the 1990s, I have NEVER worn a "shit" with pockets :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Am I the only geek left?

I _only_ wear shirts with pockets.

Where else am I going to keep my ink pen?

my cell phone?

my palm pilot?

my extra mag?

my cc dachshund?



WM


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hey, I don't know anout U, but even BEFORE the 1990s, I have NEVER worn a "shit" with pockets :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


Ha ha ha


----------

